# Want help identifying old barn bike



## Ohioman (Jan 12, 2019)

The bike was my wife's fathers bike he was born and raised in Ohio, as you can see the spoke spells Ohio. Looking to sell it. As we live in Florida and know where to store.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 12, 2019)

Whoaaaa let the offers begin!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jan 12, 2019)

Nice! The messages are about to flood in.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jan 12, 2019)

Are you kidding....:eek:


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 12, 2019)

WTF!


----------



## lgrinnings (Jan 12, 2019)

Holy smokes! You won't have any trouble selling this bike.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 12, 2019)

PM sent


----------



## hoofhearted (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 12, 2019)

Inbox blowing up in 3...2...1.....


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jan 12, 2019)

If it was mine, it’d be going to ebay, auction style baby!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 12, 2019)

Ohioman said:


> The bike was my wife's fathers bike he was born and raised in Ohio, as you can see the spoke spells Ohio. Looking to sell it. As we live in Florida and know where to store.
> 
> View attachment 932236



......


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 12, 2019)

Ok, I guess one of us should at least start the conversation on what model this bike is.
It looks to be a 1936-1/2 /1937 Huffman built, Super Streamline model.
I can't see enough of the front fender to tell if this one was the Electric model, or if it just simply had the front load type Torpedo light.
It may not of had any equipment at all.
Either way, these transitional models were far  less seen than either of their brethren.
There, now it's a legitimate discussion.
Cool bike man!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 12, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> Not that it probably matters now but in order to sell on the Forum the rules state you must list in the for sale section with a price. The mods should automatically delete any post such as this and notify the OP of the rules.




Or you could just chill out and stop being such a nanny about these situations.


----------



## John (Jan 12, 2019)

I would say late 36 but most likely not into 37. I have a forf stamped 12/36 Super that has a 37 looking fork but without fork wheel dropouts like the 36 fork. If the tail end of the frame has the tube wrapped around, then I would say late 36 for sure.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 12, 2019)

Autocycleplane said:


> Or you could just chill out and stop being such a nanny about these situations.



.....


----------



## tanksalot (Jan 12, 2019)

........


----------



## danfitz1 (Jan 12, 2019)

It's a valuable bike. Take your time and do some homework. Don't let the sharks cheat you out of it. If they want to whine about no price, list it as $15K or best offer. Can't get hurt there.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 12, 2019)

So someone starts a thread looking for some help in ID'ing his bike and states he's looking to sell it. That is not a For Sale thread and no rules here have been broken. Then someone posts, Let the offers begin! Is everyone Dazed and confused here or what?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 12, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> ......


----------



## catfish (Jan 12, 2019)

Hot dog we have a wiener !!!!! Nice bike!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jan 12, 2019)

In my opinion it’s just as bad for a member here to suggest outrageous prices to a newbe seller.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 12, 2019)

So it took 12 posts before someone actually answered the OP's question while everyone else was thinking they were reading a classified ad? WTF.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 12, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> Help i.d.ing no problem. Looking to sell then need to post in for sale section with price. If that were the case anyone could just post anywhere "looking to sell" and start fishing for offers. So if no one has a problem with this then there shouldn't be any problem if someone post Colson or Snyder stuff in the Schwinn section of the forum-right? After all there are no rules that I've seen that you must post something germane to the forum heading. If we don't need rules I'm cool I just don't want to hear any whining or anyone being a "nanny" when you have to sift through a ton of crap to find something or people start fishing for sales in the forum sections.


----------



## SKPC (Jan 12, 2019)

What a pile.  Looks like you can't ride it anywhere, what good is it?  I would start the bidding at $5.    I have no idea sir what this is, but the seat and pedal are busted and the spokes are shot.  Headbadge is missing too...Hmmm...maybe someone can properly identify it if you can post some better pictures. It could be worth more...


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Jan 12, 2019)

*"as you can see the spoke spells Ohio"  *Am I missing something here, I don't see Ohio in any of the spokes.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 12, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> So it took 12 posts before someone actually answered the OP's question while everyone else was thinking they were reading a classified ad? WTF.



I've been messaging back and forth with info, links, pics and catalog pages.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 12, 2019)

Rusty Klunker said:


> *"as you can see the spoke spells Ohio"  *Am I missing something here, I don't see Ohio in any of the spokes.



He means the chainring spells out Dayton(Ohio)


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jan 12, 2019)

Cha Ching !


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 12, 2019)

Philosophically speaking, this poop happens every time a newbee with a few simple questions about a nice  bike shows up! You guys are too fudgeing funny! Kudos to the couple who gave input to the OP questions!   This poop is better than a tv reality show!


----------



## hoofhearted (Jan 12, 2019)

*''Captain .. We Must Engage the Magnification Beam !! ''*


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Jan 12, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> He means the chainring spells out Dayton(Ohio)




What, no Ohio? Forget it... I'm not interested. That's just false advertisement.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 12, 2019)

Rusty Klunker said:


> What, no Ohio? Forget it... I'm not interested. That's just false advertisement.




Interested in what, helping with an ID?  False advertisement?


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 15, 2019)

Hey folks, just for a little background FYI - 
I bought this bike, it was a pretty cool 15 minutes before the seller refunded my money and resold the bike for someone willing to pay more. 

I am not too salty about it, sellers prerogative to get the most he can, but it was a bummer. 
My first message to the seller was basically "Awesome Streamliner, you're going to get a lot of offers but I have 2k for you right now" and he took it. 
From what he said, someone else offered 5k which seems like all the beans to me but hey, congratulations to the Californian that got the bike (again, info from the seller)


----------



## kccomet (Jan 15, 2019)

that's why I seldom reply to that killer bike on the cabe from a newbie. you can't blame a seller for trying to get fair or top money out of a special bike....but receiving money then returning money for a better offer is just plain wrong. Shawn complains about these so called sellers who are trolling for offers, and takes some heat for it. I agree with him. put a price on it, if you have no idea, and don't want to do your homework put it on ebay. not often will I make an offer on something. it sounds like if this seller would have listed the bike with a price, it wouldn't have mattered


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 15, 2019)

kccomet said:


> that's why I seldom reply to that killer bike on the cabe from a newbie. you can't blame a seller for trying to get fair or top money out of a special bike....but receiving money then returning money for a better offer is just plain wrong. Shawn complains about these so called sellers who are trolling for offers, and takes some heat for it. I agree with him. put a price on it, if you have no idea, and don't want to do your homework put it on ebay. not often will I make an offer on something. it sounds like if this seller would have listed the bike with a price, it wouldn't have mattered




There is def. some evidence here to support the rules. 
That said, I buy crap from people on facebook and at scrap yards and cold-calling, very often I have to make an offer to someone that doesn't know and I try to shoot straight and make reasonable offers. I have told someone what an item is and made an offer only to have them walk and sell it using that insight, but I have also made good buys with the same method. 

Honestly I'm trying to branch out a bit and learn about deluxe ballooners from deluxe ballooners but I'll keep buying and as long as I use paypal, at least in worst cases like this I end up with all my money back in pocket.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 15, 2019)

Thanks for the update, Jesse.
That's a bummer that the seller reneged on your deal.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 15, 2019)

Bummer, that’s always the risk of a low-ball offer. Mine wasn’t much more than yours tbh. 

I’m not sure how the rules actually affect anything. OBO means just that - it doesn’t have to be a lower offer. Offers via OBO are OK here as long as a price is listed, so why not wait around and solicit higher offers? Some may understandably find that distasteful but that’s the way a lot of deals for desirable items work in the real world. Or just post up your craigslist ad soliciting offers and promote it here - that’s not a violation of the rules but accomplishes the same thing.

Oh, I was not the guy who got it either.....


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 15, 2019)

2k may have been lower than some offers but I guarantee it wasn’t the lowest and in my estimation not low enough to be “low ball”. There’s a negative connotation there I won’t shoulder. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 15, 2019)

Jesse McCauley said:


> 2k may have been lower than some offers but I guarantee it wasn’t the lowest and in my estimation not low enough to be “low ball”. There’s a negative connotation there I won’t shoulder.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




40% of the actual sale price is low ball to me. How about the negative connotation of telling others to “back off” from making offers because they think they have a deal already at that price? I got that too....


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 15, 2019)

Making dad jokes is better than bickering.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 15, 2019)

Today, my son asked "Can I have a book mark?" and I burst into tears. 11 years old and he still doesn't know my name is Jesse.


----------



## Flat Tire (Jan 15, 2019)

What does OP mean?


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 15, 2019)

Flat Tire said:


> What does OP mean?




Original poster 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 15, 2019)

I think the key component here, is that Jesse's reasonable offer was accepted and the payment had already been transferred.
That's a done deal in my book.


----------



## Ohioman (Jan 15, 2019)

Oh I appreciate everyone in here's support and help, but I did sell the bike. I did not mean to break any rules of the forum. I came in asking for info and with that recieved many offers and just tonight received one. But I did sell it. The transaction pretty much is made. If for any reason something went wrong which won't but I'll post in the correct area. Again thanks everyone. I will post the rest of the photos of the bike just if anyone interested in seeing the bike from a 360 perspective but a nice gentleman bought and I feel he was fair and also made it extremely simple to ship.


----------



## hoofhearted (Jan 16, 2019)

*@Ohioman ... I am interested in seeing clear and close-up
fotos of the front of the headtube ... where a badge may
have been.*

*Of particular interest is the possibility of any ''badge ghost-
ing'' that may or may not be seen, pressed into the original
factory paint ... back when the paint was fully dry -- but not
necessarily fully-cured and shrunken.*

*Am also wondering if any holes of any kind are present.*

*Thank you in advance ...*

*..... patric*


----------



## bricycle (Jan 16, 2019)

value is based on desire.... if I had to keep it, you would have to pay me to take it because as you all know I lust for pre 1900 stuff.


----------



## Barto (Jan 16, 2019)

Glad I can only afford run of the mill stuff...I guess that makes me a run of the mill guy. I'm fairly happy so I guess that will have to do


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 16, 2019)

hoofhearted said:


> *@Ohioman ... I am interested in seeing clear and close-up
> fotos of the front of the headtube ... where a badge may
> have been.*
> 
> ...



Seller stated he indeed has the badge. I never got to see a pic, but says it pictured a Knight's head...or something similar.


----------



## hoofhearted (Jan 16, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Seller stated he indeed has the badge. I never got to see a pic, but says it pictured a Knight's head...or something similar.



*................................*

*Thank You @fordmike65 ... I would really like to see a foto of that badge.*

..... patric


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 16, 2019)

hoofhearted said:


> *................................*
> 
> *Thank You @fordmike65 ... I would really like to see a foto of that badge.*
> 
> ..... patric



Me too!


----------



## fattyre (Jan 16, 2019)

I love this part of the CABE.  I'm waiting for the day when some old time nobody knows about collector trickles his bikes out in similar style.  The anonymity of the internet and a bunch of thirsty collectors.  Just don't be mad when all these bikes start making there way to Asia!


----------



## bikebozo (Jan 17, 2019)

Ohioman said:


> The bike was my wife's fathers bike he was born and raised in Ohio, as you can see the spoke spells Ohio. Looking to sell it. As we live in Florida and know where to store.
> 
> View attachment 932236



I live in Florida and am very interested in this bike , is there a price , 407 6973999 Walter branche ,,branchewalter@yahoo.com


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 17, 2019)

bikebozo said:


> I live in Florida and am very interested in this bike , is there a price , 407 6973999 Walter branche ,,branchewalter@yahoo.com



It's been sold Walter.


----------



## bikebozo (Jan 17, 2019)

Thank you , good luck ,


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Jan 17, 2019)

*IS THE REST ,,,HISTORY???*


----------



## Floyd (Jan 19, 2019)

I aspire to NEVER be in any hobby to the point that id break my word for the almighty dollar, or pull a shady flanking maneuver on another forum member. Much respect to Jesse's response


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jan 20, 2019)

I would be willing to start at $350.00. i would just clean it up with some marvels mystery oil and enjoy as is. GREAT BIKE ANY WAY. LUCKY FIND.


----------



## tech549 (Jan 20, 2019)

schwinndoggy said:


> Philosophically speaking, this &#!^ happens every time a newbee with a few simple questions about a nice  bike shows up! You guys are too !^@#ing funny! Kudos to the couple who gave input to the OP questions!   This &#!^ is better than a tv reality show!



there is a simple solution to this issue,no pm,s allowed until newbe has a min.of ten posts imo.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 20, 2019)

what a goofy thread this was.


----------



## bikebozo (Jan 21, 2019)

A lesson learned again , the bikes are out there ! Money talks , do you think ,the seller is worried or even thinking about how he had made a deal already with Jesse . That guy has a big story to tell his friends and family ,.


----------



## Coot (Jan 21, 2019)

Sure is a nice bicycle. At first I didn't even notice it was a Streamline. What a shock when I did.

I agree about taking your time. You'll be able to nail down the specifics of the bicycle, along with a fair asking price through research and the help of those who are both honest and knowledgeable. There are tons of those people in this hobby so you'll likely be in good hands.

I hope selling the bicycle ends up being a fun and rewarding experience.


----------

